# BLUISH GREEN SPOTS ON MY LIVE ROCK



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

HI BLUISH GREEN SPOTS ON LR ANY THOYUGHT TO WHAT IT IS OK OR NOT


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Need a pic to better understand it.


----------

